# New to forum and Scroll Saws, New to Woodworking period.



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

I picked up a Ryobi 16" Scroll Saw (Still in box office until I get a table) to learn on at Home Depot (Dreaming of a Seyco ST-21) I was wondering what else I need to get to effectively make projects? How do you sand inside the cuts, what sealants, stains, prep materials, etc do I need? The Home Depot guy handed me a pack of Ryobi blades not sure what type or size yet as I have not opened anything yet. I saw that they have pins at the top. Are there better pins?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would check out another forum called Scroll Saw Village. While I am certain you will get some help on LJ, I think that this other forum will be more helpful.


----------



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

Oh, ok so sorry if I posted in wrong place, I will move to Scroll Saw village instead thank you so much.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

You did not post in wrong place as people will be glad to help.

I just thought that a forum dedicated to scroll saws might be more helpful and link is below.

Www.scrollsawvillage.com


----------



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

Ahh, Ok I misunderstood, I am a bit slow today my brain is still in bed.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What are you going to be making - it makes a difference.

Pinned blades are good for general purpose scrolling where you don't have intricate interior cuts. Plain end blades can be passed through smaller holes for more detailed interior cuts. And with a good blade, you should not need to sand the cut. Finishing is up to you. You might want to get some spray adhesive so you can adhere your patterns to the work piece, and maybe some packing tape. Watch some videos, cut some practice pieces with lots of straight lines, curves, etc… You will figure it out pretty quickly 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

My first interest was to just cut my own blanks for wood burning until I looked deeper into what a scroll saw can do, I am very interested in decorative boxes, Intarsia, and inlays. Inlays will be a long way in the future I am sure as it looks difficult.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Another site to visit is Steve Good blog, lots of patterns and information, RJ


----------



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

I found him yesterday through his review of the Scroll Saw I wish I could afford LOL. good site.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I do a lot of scroll saw projects. Mostly making toys and doing inlay. Pinned blades are a waste of time. If your saw will not take plain end blades (not pinned end) you should get a kit to change it to accept plain end blades. Big box store blades are lousy. Get your blades at Sloans or Wooden teddy bear. Either Flying Dutchman blades or Olsen blades. IF you call either place they will recommend the right blade to use for your project. The cut edge while using a scroll saw should be a perfectly smooth cut, burnished in fact. Any sanding would degrade the finish. Spiral blades are the exception to this. They leave a rough edge that will require sanding. I do not use, or recommend, them. Once you learn to follow a line well, with your saw, inlay is pretty simple to do.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Ahh, Ok I misunderstood, I am a bit slow today my brain is still in bed.
> 
> - AstroEd


hey, youre doing good- my brain is slow most of the time!

boy, ya have a ryobi and dreaming of the seyco- welcome to the addiction that is scrollsawing!

as far as sanding inside cuts, it isnt necessary- the blades leave a really smooth finish.
as far as finishes( applied after the project it cut) the possibilities are wide upen and determined by whatever you feel like usings. some work i do just gets a clearcoat. christmas ornaments i use boiled linseed oil on with no topcoat. some projects i stain. one thing i DONT do is paint ANY of the scrollwork i make. the finish is always something that the grain will show.
prep material- you will probably need a can of spray adhesive for attaching the patterns to the wood. there are different methods for attaching patterns to wood, but thats what i got with.
then a spray bottle with mineral spirits in it- i spray the pattern after cutting, let it sit a minute, then the pattern peels right off and residue is wiped off easily.
a drill press with a variety of small bits( and a good idea to buy them by the dozen) is a good thing to have. a dremel tool can do the job of drilling holes,too. with a drill bit in it,of course.
there are many sites out there selling patterns for what your wanting to make. cherry tree toys,intarsia.com, wooden teddy bear, sue mey, and many others out there.


----------



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

I returned the Ryobi to Home Depot unopened and yesterday picked up the Dewalt 788 and about $5,200 worth of other wood shop equipment.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

So what all did you buy, RJ


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You will definitely be much happier with the dewalt than the ryobi. The dewalt has much less vibration, the blade clamping system is much easier to use and blade tension is much easier to set. location of the power witch is much better.


----------



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

Main items I got were
Dewalt 13" planer DW735X with stand
Dewalt 20" Scroll Saw DW788 with light and stand.
Grizzly Floor Drill Press G7944
Grizzly 14" Extreme series Bandsaw G0555X
8" Grinder/sharpener
HD Oak Workbench with steel adjustable legs 
Router table with stand and Porter Cable router
Shop fox 72" maple table top and legs
Kreg pocket hole jig
Benchtop down draft table
Chisels, saw blades and other accessories 
Grizzly oscillating edge belt and spindle sander
6" Table Top jointer with spiral cutter
And 1hp canister dust collector.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice haul, now get prepared for setting up all that for use, finding you need to move it 3 times and man this stuff is heavy. In about 6 months you start to realize hey I need this other new tool that when you get it home requires more moving your other stuff. By the way why did I buy all this stuff to begin with?

LOL.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

wow!!! you rock!!! 
one thing id like to strongly suggest is looking at options for dust collection at the scrollsaw. they produce a very fine dust that is very bad on the lungs. setting up the scrollsaw on the downdraft table might be a good thing. theres a few different ways to get good dust collection at the saw.id also suggest an air filter. something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/708620B-AFS-1000B-Filtration-Electrostatic-Pre-Filter/dp/B00004R9LO

there are different companies making air filters and its a good idea to have as even the other power tools will get dust in the air. a dust collector is good, but doesnt get all of the fine dust.


----------



## AstroEd (May 16, 2017)

So my Grizzly 1HP Dust collector won't be strong enough?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/1HP-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0583Z


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

For something a tad bit less expensive try the same product by WEN see LINK


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The best way to collect dust is to get it at the source. An air filter is nice and helpful but by the time the dust reaches the air filter it has also reached your lungs.

A scroll saw creates a lot of fine dust and collecting it at the scroll saw near the blades is best. I have Hegner scroll saw and this is what I created. I used PVC pipes and Loc-Line to capture the dust near the blade and with the Loc-Line you can easily position the top pickup. I have connected this to a HEPA rated vacuum. In this case, a vacuum creates much more suction than a dust collector. The Loc Line on the left is 3/4" and is the vacuum with the one on the right being a 1/4" which blows the dust away. Underneath the table is a pickup to get the dust just below the blade clamp. This one swings away to make it easier to attach the blade.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I have the same saw, a recent acquisition. Have not set up dust collection so this will be helpful.

Something for us all to note, dust collection requires a tiered approach. Using a DC at the source gets most, a mask gets even more and finally a air filter catches yet more. Someone here once posted unless we work in a clean room we will all breath some of this crap in. Have to agree but like I can afford a clean room ya know? LOL


----------

